

Microsoft launches the Bing Fund - danshapiro
http://www.bing.com/community/site_blogs/b/thedetails/archive/2012/07/10/bing-fund-faqs.aspx

======
majorlazer
I know this isn't exactly relevant to this current story but does anyone else
think that the "Bing" logo is really ugly? Why didn't they make it follow the
new metro theme and use a similar style to the Windows Phone logo?

And what is up with that drop shadow: [http://www.bing.com/community/cfs-
file.ashx/__key/CommunityS...](http://www.bing.com/community/cfs-
file.ashx/__key/CommunityServer-Blogs-Components-
WeblogFiles/00-00-00-41-77-metablogapi/3603.b_2D00_fund_2D00_logo_5F00_3170B8B4.png)

~~~
xSwag
Yeah I know what you mean, the B looks really really stretched!

